# And those who look shall find



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Yesterday my six-year-old came home from school with a book about rabbits.
In the chapter about how to train your rabbit, this was highlighted in pink:

*"Make sure to keep your rabbit stress-free. Although it is shown that a slight increase in stress hormones will increase learning ability, if stress levels go up too high, cognitive impairment will occur. The more stress, the more perception will get distorted."*

Ironically I'd just been to my first (and last) appointment with a therapist that day, who asked me if dp was the same as psychosis, and repeatedly told me: "I just can't seem to grasp what you are struggling with".
So thank you for re-assuring me, bunny-lady-author, that I might not be crazy, even though my mind is as easily confused as that of a rodent.

Hey, the rabbit nutrition chapter is good too... Turnips, yummy.


----------



## Tim (Jul 17, 2009)

york said:


> Yesterday my six-year-old came home from school with a book about rabbits.
> In the chapter about how to train your rabbit, this was highlighted in pink:
> 
> *"Make sure to keep your rabbit stress-free. Although it is shown that a slight increase in stress hormones will increase learning ability, if stress levels go up too high, cognitive impairment will occur. The more stress, the more perception will get distorted."*
> ...


Hahaha, that's it, that's the answer. We aren't crazy, we are all just rabbits.







shoulda known.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

Thanks York, that was a nice little bit of truth from the bunnies. If anyone desires to be rid of this malady, the universe, God or whatever you want to call it, will make a way for you to overcome, in spite of yourself. You may think your bottom is dropping out because of a therapist who is clueless, and just around the corner your healing is coming.


----------



## ripeorrotten (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Annnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

ha, thats funny. i've believed to some degree that stress is the root cause of DP.


----------

